# I almost lost expiring points



## VacationForever (Jun 6, 2017)

First of all, I am a bit rusty on how reservations work as I normally only book once a year and I rarely cancel.  I am also one who does not track my points closely.

1. I made a reservation for July 2018, using some credits from last year and some from this year.

2. I decided that I wanted to go to a different resort for this Aug, and instead of cancelling and rebooking online as I am aware that I may potentially lose expiring points if I do it myself, I called WM customer service.  My new reservation required fewer points than my original reservation.

3. The WM agent mentioned that I would end up with 3575 expired points.  I asked if the shuffle that evening would apply to my 2018 booking.  She said yes, not to worry, after the shuffle, I would be OK and I should have 7K left for this year.  The interesting part was that my cancelled points did not immediately show up after the transactions were completed.

4. Late that evening my account was updated and showed that I had 7K points to use.  I thought all was well.

5. Fortunately on the following day (yesterday), I did a trial reservation for 2018, and when I was going through the steps, suddenly a message appeared during reservation that I had 3175 expired points that I would be losing them that evening and the dates that I wanted were past the expiration window. I called WM and the agent confirmed that to be true.  To not lose those points, I then made another reservation for this year. My current balance dropped back to 3K+ for this year. 

Whew!


----------

